# low sweat m/p soap   has anyone used this before?



## heartsong (Nov 25, 2008)

i have searched this forum from top to bottom but can't find any mention of this product. i make rtcp so my knowledge on m/p soap is very limited..

going thru www.peakcandle.com i noticed that they carry in bulk a clear and a white "low sweat" m/p for people who want to wrap their soaps in paper instead of plastic wrap.  it says it performs well even in areas of high humidity.

i find this intriguing because i have a few f/o and e/o's that dont do well in c/p because of the lye, and if it is a quality product, i might try some in my silicone rose muffin molds.

i just cant take the stress of fighting plastic wrap-i always lose! LOL!!!

also, if i do decide to get brave, can anyone recommend a tutorial or 'site for a beginner? i've heard of alcohol sprays, bubbles, fingerprints, etc and would like to avoid at least the major pitfalls!

thanks a bunch!


----------



## topcat (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello heartsong.....I have used a low-sweat MP base.  My supplier here in Australia stocks a high coconut oil based one which is still lovely and moisturising and it really is low-sweat.  I still wrap it in cellophane though (habits :wink: ).

If you are keen to try your hand at MP you will find lots of good advice here...Tabitha and Pepperi both MP, among others, and have awesome knowledge.  You can go fancy (bright colours and embeds) or take a more 'natural' look approach (that's more what I do).  I use a good quality base and add butters/oils or aloe vera or such and maybe a little colour.

I have found by researching online and by trial and error    that you need to add NO MORE THAN approx 1 tablespoon butter/oil per 1 pound base...the more you add the more it will cut the lather after this; and 1 tablespoon of water based additive (e.g. aloe vera juice or milk etc) per 1 pound base...the more you add the softer the finished product, until it ends up mushy - yuk!

Colour and fragrance are to taste, just remember a little goes a long way.  You will have a good idea how the finshed colour/smell will be while it is still liquid.

If you search this forum for MP or M&P by topic you should find lots of info and if you would like any recipes to try or hints and tip that I have tried out, just ask.  HTH!

Tanya 
P.S:  try this site; just scroll down the page and you will find MP tutorials and lots of recipes - I have found it so fantastic, and also check out Brambleberry's - I think they have similar info.

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Re ... e-p-8.html


----------



## heartsong (Nov 25, 2008)

*m/p*

what a great site! thanks so much!

i'm curious to know on the low-sweat soap, if you don't plastic wrap it, will it shrink or crack?

i've done c/p for years and like it because you can store c/p for years with little to no change or morph.

my only brush with m/p was about 10 years ago-a kit from a hobby store and it came out like jello on a bad day!  i'm sure the quality has greatly improved over the years, but packaging has always foxed me, since i dont play well with plastic wrap.

can you use shrink wrap?  what i'm thinking if i can find a quality m/p, i have some 4-5# hdpe loaf molds, then i can use the pkging i now use for my rtcp. or figure out something else and use my rose muffin molds.

thanks a bunch! you're a "good egg!"


----------



## heartsong (Dec 3, 2008)

*m/p*

just thought i would reserect this post to see if anyone else has used the low-sweat m/p base.

what a great website you guys have!  TONS of info! 

basically, i would like to add honey to the base, but would that goof-up the low-sweat part?


----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi again heartsong  

I haven't been using the low sweat MP base for long enough to know if it skrinks or cracks after time and as I said before, I still pop it into a cellophane bag and wrap a cigar band around that before I sell it or store it.

You can add honey (up to 1 Tablespoon per pound of base) and it incorporates fine, however I am unsure if the honey affects the low sweat effect..... :? 

Hopefully someone will come along here who knows more, or you could PM anne-marie of brambleberry (I think her member name is 'brambleberry').  She could have more information for you.

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Dec 4, 2008)

*soap*

thanks for keeping me company-we're getting quite a group from "down-under"!  you guys are great!

what amazes me is with a few key strokes and a click-i'm talking to someone halfway around the world!  ain't technology great?  what's next-teleportation?


----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2008)

> what's next-teleportation?



Probably - at least a virtural environment where we can pop on a pair of special glasses and log online and appear to be in the same room as the person we are 'chatting' with......it will be interesting to say the least. :shock: 

I am going to email the owner of the website that I get my MP base from and see if she can answer any of your questions.  Will get back here with her reply, whatever it may be


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay - I have the reply from Jude at Aussie Soap Supplies for you:-



> Hello Tanya,
> 
> Even our old bases I have never, ever in 10 years of MPing seen cracking - is this happening to you?  I would assume this is because too much liquid has been added, or overheated and too much moisture lost.
> 
> ...



So, HTH heartsong!  Basically you should still wrap it....   :?  :?  :wink:


----------



## heartsong (Dec 15, 2008)

*s*

thanks a bunch, tanya for checking on this for me.  i guess for now i'll keep poking along with my rtcp.  maybe this spring-i always get a little stir-crazy after winter.  that's usually a high-energy tiime for creativity and of trying new things.


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Dec 16, 2008)

I use low sweat all the time and love it. I could not stand fighting with either stretch tite or taking the time to shrink wrap them. I use the extra hard (like old fashion milled) from Wisteria lane. That one is my fav. I've also used their regular low sweat. I just wish they had less expensive shipping rates.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 17, 2008)

*x*

thanks model soap girl!

i would like to put them in the same kraft paper boxes as my c/p soaps.  could they take that, or would i first have to wrap them in paper?


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Dec 18, 2008)

You're welcome heartsong!     Although my soaps are packaged in take out boxes with tissue, I've never had trouble when I tested one in a soap box. I also left some out in the bathroom and no sweat!  I love the low sweat but the Old Fashioned Milled melt and pour (like low sweat but extra hard) is even better. I wish I knew of another supplier who carries this and has lower shipping rates!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 18, 2008)

*x*

I wish I knew of another supplier who carries this and has lower shipping rates![/quote]

i will continue researching this, and if i come across a better priced hard milled m/p, i will most certainly let you know.

many thanks!


----------

